# Honours and CO-OP Programs at Civilian Universities



## bms (18 Aug 2007)

I was pondering the possibility of being able to take part in a CO-OP program at a Civilian University(Computer Science at Waterloo).

 I was also wondering how the CF feels about Honours options.

http://www.cs.uwaterloo.ca/prospect/cooporregular.shtml
http://www.ucalendar.uwaterloo.ca/MATH/mathdeg.html

 Any answers would be appreciated.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Aug 2007)

This shotgun approach of yours is interesting.  Have you tried compiling all of these questions, (from the recent topics you have just started) and going down to a Recruiting Center and actually talking to the Staff there?

From Reserves(NCM) to Regular Force(Officer)

Computer Programming in the Canadian Forces  

Perhaps you should "Search" COOP Programs and find out what they apply to, where they are being run, who is eligible, etc.  You may find that you are sucking air in asking this question.


----------



## bms (18 Aug 2007)

I have quite a large list of questions prepared for when I actually go to apply for the RegForce(Next year). Plus, there is information in the mail, as well as the many questions I've already submitted online. However, I'd prefer to avoid question asking to the local Reserve unit I'll be joining this coming fall(Mainly because the only things they can answer pertains to the Royal Newfoundland Regiment(Light Infantry)). Plus, the nearest Recruiting Center is approximately a 2 hour drive away.

 The other option is(of course) calling in. But, I'd prefer not to waste their time with a large list of questions, and keep most of the questions for the Recruiting Center next year.

 I guess I worded my first question a little awkwardly and not quite concise enough. I meant taking part in a CO-OP program while going through the ROTP. I know exactly what the CO-OP program is, what it does, how it does it and why, and that I would most likely be eligible. I was curious on if it is possible to take CO-OP as some sort of academic opportunity that could count as education instead of doing what ever an OCDT does in the summer before they get their degree.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Aug 2007)

bms said:
			
		

> of doing what ever an OCDT does in the summer before they get their degree.



That would be MOC training.........No ?

Also, change the rank in your profile, you are NOT a WO.  You are a Cadet WO


----------



## Quag (18 Aug 2007)

Dude...I don't think you are going to be able to convince the CF to give you your summers too.

One thing that isn't too clear with the ROTP program, is that first and foremost, you are an officer in the CF.

You are NOT a student.  You have a full time job, during which you go to school, and subsequently train in your summers.

You must do IAP and BOTP etc... in order to progress through the ROTP program

With regards to your honours question, yes they encourage you to get honours.  I have an honours degree, which is pretty much standard nowadays (all honours means is four years + a certain percentage).


----------



## bms (18 Aug 2007)

That answers my questions.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Aug 2007)

bms said:
			
		

> I have quite a large list of questions prepared for when I actually go to apply for the RegForce(Next year). Plus, there is information in the mail, as well as the many questions I've already submitted online. However, I'd prefer to avoid question asking to the local Reserve unit I'll be joining this coming fall(Mainly because the only things they can answer pertains to the Royal Newfoundland Regiment(Light Infantry)). Plus, the nearest Recruiting Center is approximately a 2 hour drive away.



If you are joining the local Reserve unit, then they are the ones who you should be asking the questions, as they are the ones who have the answers.




			
				bms said:
			
		

> The other option is(of course) calling in. But, I'd prefer not to waste their time with a large list of questions, and keep most of the questions for the Recruiting Center next year.



If that is what you think, then you are wasting someone else's time, in not doing so.  Six of one, half dozen of another.



			
				bms said:
			
		

> I meant taking part in a CO-OP program while going through the ROTP. I know exactly what the CO-OP program is, what it does, how it does it and why, and that I would most likely be eligible. I was curious on if it is possible to take CO-OP as some sort of academic opportunity that could count as education instead of doing what ever an OCDT does in the summer before they get their degree.



Where to start with this one.  You say you already know all about the CO-OP program, what it does, how it does it and why, and that you would most likely be eligible.  Then why ask if it is possible to take CO-OP as some sort of academic opportunity that would count towards an education?  Obviously you don't know, or you wouldn't ask.  

Cutting to the chase.  No, the CO-OP program will not give you academic credits towards a university degree.  If you are joining a Reserve unit, could you further explain your comments on ROTP, as it doesn't sound like you know what you are talking about there either?  The CO-OP program is for High School students.  As for summer training, well suck it up buttercup, you are going to have to do all that Infantry stuff in Gagetown to qualify to be an officer in the Royal Newfoundland Regiment.  Life is not going to offer you a Commission on a Silver Platter.

I would suggest that you stop now.  Search the site for topics on Education, Education Reimbursement, Reserve Force Officer Programs, RESO, etc. and you may be surprised at what you did not learn in the Cadet Program.  

Right now you are getting close to spamming with your shotgun technique.  Figure out what you want to do first, then write it down in a coherent fashion, review what your wrote and then think about posting it, if you don't contact the people who really have the most up to date answers to those questions first.


----------



## bms (18 Aug 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Cutting to the chase.  No, the CO-OP program will not give you academic credits towards a university degree.



 Obviously. I knew it had no academic credit, but I was asking if it was an option as an academic endeavor(which work experience would be), and as such, would I be able to have that option in ROTP. Which was answered by Quag.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> The CO-OP program is for High School students.



 A type of CO-OP might be, but I was referring to the CO-OP option for University degrees.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> If you are joining a Reserve unit, could you further explain your comments on ROTP, as it doesn't sound like you know what you are talking about there either?



 The Reserves has nothing at all to do with the questions. I was referring to the Regular Force.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> As for summer training, well suck it up buttercup, you are going to have to do all that Infantry stuff in Gagetown to qualify to be an officer in the Royal Newfoundland Regiment.



 Who said anything about being an officer for the Reserves? I'm in high school and I am going to join the Reserves, and will complete the BMQ and SQ(Reserve) training. I will also have to basically do it all over again with the switch to RegForce. I didn't say anything about wanting to dodge summer training, I was just curious if it was possible to get industry work experience(a definite reinforcement for the education that they would be paying for) through CO-OP. Especially considering University is typically fall and winter terms, giving 6 additional months, only 3 of which are summer.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Life is not going to offer you a Commission on a Silver Platter.



 Once again, who asked it to?



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> If that is what you think, then you are wasting someone else's time, in not doing so.  Six of one, half dozen of another.



 You don't actually have to read and answer. In fact, you could just ignore it and move on. If I were to call in, it is their job to answer the questions to the best of their ability. 



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> I would suggest that you stop now.  Search the site for topics on Education, Education Reimbursement, Reserve Force Officer Programs, RESO, etc. and you may be surprised at what you did not learn in the Cadet Program.



 Once again, assumptions. Cadets doesn't teach you anything. Everyone knows that. And it may surprise you that I have read all of the above information, and quite a bit more.  Actually, I've read it a lot more than once.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Right now you are getting close to spamming with your shotgun technique.  Figure out what you want to do first, then write it down in a coherent fashion, review what your wrote and then think about posting it, if you don't contact the people who really have the most up to date answers to those questions first.



 Fair enough.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Aug 2007)

I'm almost certain we're done here

Your friendly neighbourhood Milnet.ca staff


----------



## aesop081 (18 Aug 2007)

By nice request from Medtech  :



> Once again, assumptions. Cadets doesn't teach you anything. Everyone knows that.




I'm sorry BMS, but I just can't let this one sit. Cadets teaches many things. Many things that you have to learn on your own. Maybe YOU just didn't learn any of the things that Cadets taught? 

When I was a cadet, I was taught leadership, citizenship, public speaking and discipline. I use all of those skills today. In fact all of those skills help me become the person I am today. I use the same leadership principles and techniques taught to me in Cadets, and in conjuncture with the leadership training I've received in the CF, it has helped me become a better leader. 

Citizenship and public speaking has helped me tremendously as a Health Services Recruiter when I go forth and approach the public. Especially when I go to Nursing Schools, Med Schools and other health care profession institutions. My ability to communicate in a clear, concise and coherent manner aids me in giving orders and filtering orders so my troops aren't bothered with irrelevant things. 

Discipline has helped me through almost all of my courses, my daily life and my work ethic. I can't stress enough how much cadets has helped me out. My first leadership exposure was organizing my cadets' participation in BC Lions games. Over 30 something cadets under my command, when I was just a C/Cpl at 16 years old. 

Please don't blame others for your lack of initiative. You're a C/WO right? Get on it, use initiative. You're supposed to have read the guidelines to the forum. You're supposed to have understood that the best ways to receive answers with regards to recruiting is CFRC. If you want to know about Rome, you're not going to go to Guatemala. 

Initiative and self-discipline takes you a long way in life. Especially in the Forces. Good luck.


----------

